# Our Mental Healht is Important Too.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Stop your concerns.
So nobody is different, we are all 70% water and the other30% mineral, we all have a brain and yes many only use .00009 % of it but what the heck we have to learn to live with each other and to realize our limitations and short comings we have to live our own lives and be ourselves as was intended from the minute we were born, the minute you do that you will be a better person you will feel healthier and less stress out ,why should any one of us have to worried about someone else opinion, why should we be concern about what others think of us at a funeral because of the way we are dress or at church or at a dinner party hell the way I see it I`m comfortable and relaxed and it matters to me and me only, it will be a blessing for me if I never get an invitation again from them period. Folks we need to be ourselves all the time ,with plenty of respect to others but ourselves, the world is full of pretenders we don`t need to be one more .If you write a list of things that bother you about people or things I can bet that very few or probably all of it can`t not be fix by you, so why bother, my brother Murphy said that if is going to break, it will break period so why get all upset, smile and wave to the ass hole in the neighborhood, it will make you feel better, make you feel better, that should be your primal survival priority, not what anybody else is thinking. At work we all have problems too I know I did, but concentrating on my duties help me avoid many confrontations ,so folks just be yourself dump the dead end concerns, fix what`s fixable only and work hard at eliminating money issues, most of the problems are there.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

And when it comes to work, don't care more about certain things than the company does. Thirty years ago I worked as a security guard at a couple of industrial sites. Some new guards would write up every single minor problem they saw. Then when the company didn't fix it they went to where they didn't care about anything anymore. I did my job the right way regardless if anyone knew or cared. I wrote things up when I saw them but didn't get mad if the company didn't fix them.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

If I have no control over something I try to not worry about it.
Several years ago I repaired a portable X-Ray machine.
The department head complained to my manager that I didn't show enough concern for the problem.
I explained that I took the machine to the shop.
Diagnosed the problem and repaired it.
Then took it back to the department so they could use it.
They thought I didn't keep it long enough.
So from then on I would take a machine to the shop, repair it and let it sit till the next day. Everyone was happy.
If my pants are on fire, then I will get concerned.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Ha! I have a friend who managed a corporate-owned candy store for years.

She had an annual inspection by corporate, and her first year she was really careful to make everything perfectly spotless. The inspector got more and more crabby as they went through the store ... until he found a tiny dust bunny inside the printer.

_*GOTCHA!!! *_ The inspector deducted a point with great satisfaction.

After that point, my friend was careful to leave one tiny flaw for the inspector to find every year. They got along great.


----------

